# Opinions on breed?



## lindseykins (Apr 2, 2013)

Rescued my dog about 3 years ago now and they said he is a collie cross, but some people think he is a welsh sheepdog, for fun i thought id see what people think


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

hiya lindseykins

Looking at your lovely dog he has very similar marking's than mine and mine is supposed to be a border collie , but due to my dog's white face i still say kian is more like a sheep than a sheepdog pmsl  pic below as couldent work out how to add to this 

Btw your one is beautiful


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

here is kian


----------



## GladwinPhotography (Apr 8, 2013)

What a beautiful dog! Looks like a collie cross spaniel to me  But either way what a beaut!!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess what....he doesnt care!

I left a Facebook page dedicated to Welsh Sheepdogs as they are an insular paranoid bunch

(the owners, not the dogs)

The Welsh Sheepdog Society

http://www.wildenfarm.co.uk/dogs/stud page.html


----------



## mcparlston (Oct 30, 2012)

Our collie has similar markings too


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

looks like collie cross spaniel, due to tail and feathering, and the broader head shape. lovely looking dog 
Does he have webbed feet? then prob is spaniel in him and of course collie.


----------



## lindseykins (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies, never thought spaniel but that makes sense


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I think Border Collie x Springer Spaniel.


----------

